# Advice on Pecan Traeger Pellets....



## reeko (Dec 7, 2009)

So,
My main reason for getting the smoker is to make good Andouille Sausage.

Problem is getting Pecan Wood.
I found Traeger Pellets here in Oregon and bought a 20# bag. I tried smoking those pellets and got an OK smell to the smoke, but then I read on this sight that Traeger uses mostly fillers (Alder?) and not 100% Pecan.

So, not knowing what Pecan Smoke should Smell like, I was hoping for some advice here. Do the Pecan Traeger pellets result in decent Pecan Smoke? 

1) I can either use the Traeger pellets, 
2) Order Pecan Chips/Chunks online (but that looked pretty expensive) 
3) or use Hickory (local store carries) or Cherry Chunks that I have available already from Trees I cut down 2 years ago and let seaon.


----------



## hog warden (Dec 7, 2009)

Since you are smoking sausage, go with hickory if it's what you have available. Sausage can handle the stronger smoke and leaves a nice red color. Don't overdo it on the first smoke until you know what level it can handle.

Pecan is also a hickory, just a milder version of it. If I had both available and was smoking sausage, I'd be tempted to use the hickory anyway for sausage.

Smoking ribs, a pork butt or a yard bird would be a different story.


----------



## reeko (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool,
That was what I was hoping for. I looked at ordering Pecan chunks/chips online, shipping costs were as much as the wood.

So, if Pecan is milder than Hickory, might it be better for me to mix some Hickory with something lighter like Apple or Cherry? Or just go with Hickory. 
Not sure how important the Hickory vs Pecan is to "Authentic" Andouille. I do know that the Andouille that I buy up here in Oregon does not have the same Smoke (not very smokey) and texture (not coarse enough grind) than I get when I go back to LA. I typically carry back 20-30 lb from LA once every year or so. Makes Great Gumbo, adds a nice smokey flavor to the gumbo...


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll go long with HW on this en, that sausage will be mighty fine with hickory!


----------



## gnubee (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought I had your answer, I have a 20# bag of Pecan pellets. I toss a few in with my apple or cherry chunks mostly to use them up because I don't have a pellet pooper. I also use them in my smoke daddy, mixed in with the chips it helps the smoke daddy breathe better and stay lit. 

Soooooo I clamber out to the porch and grab the bag. Its Trager!! Same as yours, surprised me all to hell. As for smell I couldn't say if its good pecan or blah pecan because like you this is the only pecan I have ever had. I love the smell and taste of it but its probably full of additives that are slowly but surely killing me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Not much help huh?


----------



## carpetride (Dec 8, 2009)

I believe Fast Eddy keeps a supply of 100% pellets out on the west coast.  (Designer of the FEC and an insulated grill.) 

PM me if you need help in tracking him down.


----------



## 1-wheel (Nov 13, 2010)

can you use green mountain pellet's in a treager ?


----------



## bigbountybbq (Nov 17, 2010)

My advice is to check out BBQrs Delight pellets, imho they are the best out. They use a 2/3 oak and 1/3 flavorwood. also check out pelletsmoking.com for great advice!


----------

